# Two friendly cats in desperate need of a new home HELP :(!!!



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi..

I have two beautiful, playful and friendly cats...I love them..and I tried my best to keep them. But unfortunately I have to give them away. My child is very allergic to my cats..I tried all the medications possible...nothing helped.  
I live in Queens, New York and I called all the shelters including North Shore Animal League. All of the shelters told me that they no longer accept adult cats and my only option is to call animal control. 
******:
She is 3 year old all white female. She's been vaccinated and spayed. Unfortunately she is deaf...but it doesn’t bother her at all. She loves everybody and all she wants is kisses kisses and more kisses. She loves to seat in your lap and purr like crazy. 
Puzzy:
She is 5 year old Russian Blue mix female. She's been vaccinate and spayed. She loves treats and loves to play with anything on the string. She is quiet and likes to cuddle. 
I attached few pictures....I hope that you like them and will help me find them a new home. THANK YOU!!


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)




----------

